# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Feb 3, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-1000bb69-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 03-02-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19710">Life</a><br />Happiness Is A Voyage - Words Of Wisdom /   / We convince ourselves that we will ...</td>	<td>singhbj</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>20</td>	<td>05:50 PM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>singhbj</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19709">The Inhuman American System</a><br />Kin of Punjabis killed in US rue govt apathy  /   / Posted in: Asia ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19708">Sukhmani Kaur</a><br />Interview with Sukhmani Kaur  /  /  / ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>10:11 AM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19706">HUKAMNAMA February 03, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>09:24 AM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19704">What is waheguru-II</a><br />To become an 'adult' means to know 'What am I?' Therefore, to answer the GREAT ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>09:01 AM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19703">Guru Mantar and significance in Sikhi</a><br />Waaheguru: The Gurmantra  / As discussed in the second part of this article, the ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>08:49 AM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19702">Always Remember HIM: The Lord</a><br />AstpdI ]  / asatpadee. / Ashtapadee: / ismrau ismir ismir suKu pwvau ]  / ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>07:03 AM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />amarsanghera ji, /   / it was a fine poem. /   /   / Indeed it was a fine poem, ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>419</td>	<td>18463</td>	<td>08:38 PM, 29-01-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Religion is a virus </td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>384</td>	<td>15326</td>	<td>01:38 PM, 26-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>24761</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13624</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />mwrU mhlw 5 ] / pRB smrQ srb suK dwnw ] / ismrau nwmu hohu imhrvwnw ] / hir dwqw ...</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>254</td>	<td>3733</td>	<td>06:12 PM, 29-01-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself.</a><br />gauVI mhlw 5 ] / gourree mehalaa 5 || / Gauree, Fifth Mehl: /  / mohn qyry aUcy ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>246</td>	<td>5228</td>	<td>12:54 PM, 03-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />Union With The god / [ Analysis Of Anand Sahib ji] / The stages one experiences ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>241</td>	<td>3865</td>	<td>10:15 PM, 02-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />body is dust, tattoo it all you want, nothing matters, nothing changes / you are ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>80</td>	<td>24988</td>	<td>06:58 AM, 05-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>22684</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />very well said Caroline. I am glad there are people who can understand the ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>238</td>	<td>17707</td>	<td>02:32 PM, 25-01-2008</td>	<td>harpreet9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />YouTube - Giani Sant Singh Maskeen - Birha - Part 1 ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>17444</td>	<td>07:54 PM, 21-01-2008</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15597</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14837</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />jagaman ji, /   / Psychologically Sikhs have the Guru's backing and that's ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>115</td>	<td>14422</td>	<td>01:28 PM, 22-01-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19708">Sukhmani Kaur</a><br />Interview with Sukhmani Kaur  /  /  / ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19706">HUKAMNAMA February 03, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19702">Always Remember HIM: The Lord</a><br />AstpdI ]  / asatpadee. / Ashtapadee: / ismrau ismir ismir suKu pwvau ]  / ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19701">Kar Minnat Kar Jodri main Prabh Milne Ka Chao</a><br />isrIrwgu mhlw 4 ] / hau pMQu dsweI inq KVI koeI pRBu dsy iqin jwau ] / ijnI myrw ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>03-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19673">Divine Mystic Reflections On Gurmat</a><br />Click here > Untitled Page (http://www.sikhnation.com/Kirtan.html) /   / I have ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>01-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19667">Interview with God</a><br />INTERVIEW WITH GOD / I dreamed I had an interview with God. /  / "Come in," God ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>01-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19666">Woman arrested for trying to rip Sikh's turban at US restaurant</a><br />Woman arrested for trying to rip Sikh's turban at US restaurant-Indians ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>01-02-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=785">CURIOUS</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=302">kanwaljit</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=390">sevadar222</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1689">deepak_edu</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1659">tp_bits</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1809">harjeet</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=668">ksnagra13</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1580">Prit paul kaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=527">sumandeep</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=350">harvinder</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>863 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,206 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>11,313 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>5 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

